# ROHM 50mg Anavar, Legit?



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi guys, just sourced myself these. Tubs are very small, tabs are beveled, scored, and a pale yellowish colour. Any advise if they're legit or not?


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Haven't seen any ROHM tabs myself but I can't imagine there being many fakes, if any. There's not enough money to be made in counterfeiting small underground labs. There's much more in faking big Pharma labels.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

DrRinse said:


> Haven't seen any ROHM tabs myself but I can't imagine there being many fakes, if any. There's not enough money to be made in counterfeiting small underground labs. There's much more in faking big Pharma labels.


Thanks for that. Decided I'm gonna run them anyway. Start on Monday, 100mg per day for 8 weeks. Will log results on here for reference.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Have the got any orange specks in them ? they use to have a black top but thats nothing really


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

How long should it take for the effects of Anavar to really kick in?

As I'm running it solo I was wondering when the strength increases etc would start to come?


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Those tabs and tubs are exactly the same as ProChem 50mg Var's.

Maybe they are made by the same guy and just labelled accordingly?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

These are top notch I love them, excellent lab, had good gains from these strength should start to go up steadily after a week


----------



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

bayman said:


> Thanks for that. Decided I'm gonna run them anyway. Start on Monday, 100mg per day for 8 weeks. Will log results on here for reference.


have you started your anavar cycle?

how it is going


----------



## jm2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah those are spot on, good to go mate!


----------



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

bayman said:


> Thanks for that. Decided I'm gonna run them anyway. Start on Monday, 100mg per day for 8 weeks. Will log results on here for reference.


How did your 100mg anavar cycle went?

will be doing my but will add test e 250mg


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

gaz_0001 said:


> Those tabs and tubs are exactly the same as ProChem 50mg Var's.
> 
> Maybe they are made by the same guy and just labelled accordingly?


X2

I've got x3 tubs of the 50mg x1 of the 10mg ProChem and there all the same tabs and tubs!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

big ste said:


> X2
> 
> I've got x3 tubs of the 50mg x1 of the 10mg ProChem and there all the same tabs and tubs!


exactly the same tabs and tubs?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

apple said:


> exactly the same tabs and tubs?


Well the 10mg tabs are abit smaller without the score on them but you get my drift


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

big ste said:


> Well the 10mg tabs are abit smaller without the score on them but you get my drift


some would say its strange that they have the same tubs and near the same looking pills but some labs have same vials as others ...who knows ..


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

apple said:


> some would say its strange that they have the same tubs and near the same looking pills but some labs have same vials as others ...who knows ..


I will upload some pic's now mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

apple said:


> some would say its strange that they have the same tubs and near the same looking pills but some labs have same vials as others ...who knows ..


ohhh no, here we go again


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

g2g, was using 100mg ED till last week.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> ohhh no, here we go again


haha it dont matter anyway ..all that matters is that is good stuff and we all know it is so makes no odds anyway ..


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

Once upon a time rohm used to use the same tubs as a banned lab currently...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

JCMUSCLE said:


> Once upon a time rohm used to use the same tubs as a banned lab currently...


well obviously, did you not know they were all the same lab? :lol:


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

no **** really???? LOL


----------



## kyle6042 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey. What is the best to run along side anavar ?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

kyle6042 said:


> Hey. What is the best to run along side anavar ?


Test


----------



## kyle6042 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks matr . What mg ed?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

kyle6042 said:


> Thanks matr . What mg ed?


300mg a week is plenty. So test prop would be 100mg EOD or one shot a week of a longer ester.


----------



## kyle6042 (Jun 30, 2014)

. Any advise on where I can get legit var and test have been lookin ppl have post that isis labs and rohm labs are good... ?


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rohm are a good lab..has some 5 tubs of 10mg dianabol some years ago....

it was lots better then the tub of fake blue hearts i had at the time


----------

